# playera, camisa o camiseta: diferencias y usos regionales



## Cloned

Como le dicen a las *playeras* o *camisetas* en sus paises? Cual es diferencia? Se que la una que tiene mangas es playera y la sin manga es deportiva playera, al menos en Mexico, donde apredia espanol. Pero ahora voy a argentina y le dicen de otra manera que es bien dificil... ayudanme porfavor...


----------



## Lumia

En España, *camiseta* y si es de tirantes, *camiseta de tirantes*.

En Argentina a la que tiene mangas la llaman *remera*. A las de tirantes, no lo sé.


----------



## lineaadicional

En México:
Camisa: para vestir formal, ya sea de manga larga o corta.
Camiseta: Las que van debajo de la camisa, generalmente.
Playera: las que son estampadas y tienen mangas.
Playera desmangada: su nombre lo dice.
Camisón: para dormir, especialmente las mujeres.
Blusa: para las mujeres, lo equivalente a camisa para hombres.


----------



## heidita

Playeras en España son zapatillas.

La camiseta de tirantes para hombres se llama "camiseta italiana". Este es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá sería Así:
Franelilla: franela sin mangas. ( que es la que mostró Heidita)
Franela / guardacamisa: Las que van debajo de la camisa, generalmente manga corta.
Playera: las que son estampadas y tienen mangas y con tela de camisa. 
Chemis: las que son como las franelas péro con cuello. ( se que no se escribe así pero es como lo pronunciamos, y si no me equivoco viene del francés)


----------



## HeavyMetal

Hola:



Lumia said:


> En Argentina a la que tiene mangas la llaman *remera*. A las de tirantes, no lo sé.


Musculosa.

Saludos.


----------



## falbala84

Si os digo cómo se llaman en Sevilla (y provincia), flipáis... Aquí a casi todo se le llama chaleco. Tenemos chalecos de tirantas, de manga corta, de manga larga, de lana, de algodón... y a los chalecos chalecos (los que se ponen sobre las camisas) les llamamos chalequillos. Las camisas son las de botones (esas se libran de llamarse chalecos) y si acaso, jerséys los de lana. Las camisetas son o bien las interiores o si acaso las de manga corta. Pero definitivamente la prenda así de algodón, no muy gorda y de manga larga es un chaleco de manga larga (curiosa paradoja).


----------



## Lumia

falbala84 said:


> Si os digo cómo se llaman en Sevilla (y provincia), flipáis... Aquí a casi todo se le llama chaleco. Tenemos chalecos de tirantas, de manga corta, de manga larga, de lana, de algodón... y a los chalecos chalecos (los que se ponen sobre las camisas) les llamamos chalequillos. Las camisas son las de botones (esas se libran de llamarse chalecos) y si acaso, jerséys los de lana. Las camisetas son o bien las interiores o si acaso las de manga corta. Pero definitivamente la prenda así de algodón, no muy gorda y de manga larga es un chaleco de manga larga (curiosa paradoja).


 
O sea que en Sevilla la expresión "ser más corto que las mangas de un chaleco" no vale.


----------



## chics

heidita said:


> La camiseta de tirantes para hombres se llama "camiseta italiana". Este es un buen ejemplo.


Aquí no se conocen con ese nombre. En principio se considera que es una camiseta interior, para proteger del frío, aunque a veces se transparenta por debajo de la camisa... 

Pero la gente que pasa el día haciendo un trabajo físico, al sol, en algo que no es especialmente importante la imagen, típicamente en el sector de la construcción, suelen quitarse las camisas o camisetas exteriores (oeee!!! ) y quedarse o a pecho descubierto o dejando ver esta otra. Será por eso que aquí las solemos llamar *camiseta de paleta* (= albañil).

También hay camisetas blancas interiores de manga corta, pero no se llaman "de paleta".


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Aquí no se conocen con ese nombre. En principio se considera que es una camiseta interior, para proteger del frío, aunque a veces se transparenta por debajo de la camisa...
> 
> Pero la gente que pasa el día haciendo un trabajo físico, al sol, en algo que no es especialmente importante la imagen, típicamente en el sector de la construcción, suelen quitarse las camisas o camisetas exteriores (oeee!!! ) y quedarse o a pecho descubierto o dejando ver esta otra. Será por eso que aquí las solemos llamar *camiseta de paleta* (= albañil).
> 
> También hay camisetas blancas interiores de manga corta, pero no se llaman "de paleta".


 
Coincido contigo, lo de camiseta italiana no me suena tampoco, por mi barrio las llamamos "las abanderado de toda la vida" si son las típicas camisetas interiores o si son (supuestamente) más curradas y que llevan algunos tíos para vestir, "de estilo chueca".

Ah, que se me olvidaba, otro de sus nombre oficiales es "camiseta imperio", no sé porqué, pero no hay cosa más bonita que una chica mona con unos vaqueros y una camiseta imperio.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## heidita

Antpax said:


> Coincido contigo, lo de camiseta italiana no me suena tampoco,


 Mi joya lo llama "camiseta italiana" desde siempre.





> que llevan algunos tíos para vestir, "de estilo chueca".





> no hay cosa más bonita que una chica mona con unos vaqueros y una camiseta imperio.


 
Ya sabemos lo que ponernos las "chicas" () la próxima caña.


----------



## chics

Antpax said:


> Ah, que se me olvidaba, otro de sus nombres oficiales es "camiseta imperio",


¡Ah, sí! No me acordaba, tampoco... y "abanderado", sí, sí, también. También he oído "de Homer Simpson".

Oye, ¿y no teneis ningún nombre asociado a algún oficio por ahí? no sé, panaderos, cocineros, lampistas...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ¡ambién he oído "de Homer Simpson". *Pero la de Homer es de manga corta ¿no?*
> 
> Oye, ¿y no teneis ningún nombre asociado a algún oficio por ahí? no sé, panaderos, cocineros, lampistas...


 
Para camisetas no me suena. Lo de camiseta tipo paleta, se entendería, o más probablemente se dices "modelo albañil", pero no me suena que sea una frase establecida. A ver que dicen los demás.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Lumia

chics said:


> ¡Ah, sí! No me acordaba, tampoco... y "abanderado", sí, sí, también. También he oído "de Homer Simpson".
> 
> Oye, ¿y no teneis ningún nombre asociado a algún oficio por ahí? no sé, panaderos, cocineros, lampistas...


 

Suscribo lo de _camiseta imperio_ para la de tirantes.

Y añado la _camiseta de panadero_ para la de manga corta y abrochada con dos o tres botones.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

En Chile, las _camisetas_ que son ropa interior se llaman simplemente _camisetas_. Sus variantes son: _camiseta de mangas largas_, _camiseta de mangas cortas_, _camiseta sin mangas_.
Las que se usan por fuera se llaman _polera_, seguramente porque alguien, hace mucho, encontró que era el tipo de prenda que se usaba para jugar polo. También tiene sus variantes como la anterior (a riesgo de aburrirlos): _polera de mangas largas_, _polera de mangas cortas_, _polera sin mangas_.
No sería raro que eso de _polera_ hubiera llegado de algún otro país de Hispanoamérica donde yo sé que se dice también _polo_.
Aquella otra prenda, con capucha o no, la que en Argentina llaman _buzo_, y que se usa en las estaciones más frías o en las noches de playa en verano o para hacer deporte, se llama aquí _polerón_ (no nos complicamos por aquí, ¿verdad?).
A propósito, la que usan los deportistas (como los jugadores de fútbol) se llama también aquí, como en Hispanoamérica en general, _camiseta_.

Saludos


----------



## joshuelin

Hmm Hmm ,Para hombres you le digo Camisa y para mujeres blusa.
la camisa seria con botones al frente al igual que la blusa


----------



## lamartus

Aviador said:


> No sería raro que eso de _polera_ hubiera llegado de algún otro país de Hispanoamérica donde yo sé que se dice también _polo_.



Polo por estos rumbos es esto (y por lo que veo en google parece que en México es lo mismo)

Saludos a todos.

P.D: Heidi ¿camiseta italiana? Primera vez que lo oigo yo también. Saludos a la joya


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú, *polo* (que es de manga corta, puede ser con cuello tipo camisa, cuello redondo o en V). También se usa aquí *polera* para referirse a un *polo de manga larga.*

*Camiseta* sólo se usa aquí para los polos de material sintético que se utilizan para algún deporte como el fútbol, vóley, etc.

Para las camisetas de tirantes, decimos *bivirí.*

*bivirí**.*
(De BVD, marca reg.).
*1. *m._ Perú._ Camiseta interior masculina.

Atentamente,


----------



## locaporfutbol

Y cómo se por favor llama eso que visten los futbolistas (y los aficionados), yo uso la palabra "camiseta" o "camiseta de fútbol", está bien?


----------



## HeavyMetal

Hola, *locaporfutbol*, al menos en Argentina la llamamos así.

En algunos países se le dice también _casaca_.


Saludos.





P.D.: Tu pregunta quedaría mejor de esta manera:«Por favor, ¿alguien podría decirme cómo se llama lo que visten los futbolistas (y aficionados )?[...]»​


----------



## falbala84

locaporfutbol said:


> Y cómo se por favor llama eso que visten los futbolistas (y los aficionados), yo uso la palabra "camiseta" o "camiseta de fútbol", está bien?



Sí, aquí se llaman camisetas (por cierto, me encanta tu avatar  )


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lamartus, la foto que pones es de una camiseta (en México, claro). Esto también es una camiseta o playera: http://www.vision-play.com/images/t-shirt-lrg.jpg Si fuera totalmente blanca, sin ningún dibujo, sería una camiseta interior.

Según entendí, esto es un polerón en Chile. Acá es una sudadera: http://www.naturalpoint.com/trackir/02-products/0-resources-products/detail-sweatshirt-front.jpg

Por cierto, me llamó la atención que algunos dicen camisa/camiseta de mangas largas. Acá es de manga larga (o corta, claro) aunque es "sin mangas".


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Lamartus, la foto que pones es de una camiseta (en México, claro).



Tomo nota pues. Me confundieron algunas fotos del buscador .

En la foto de sudadera, también aquí puedes llamarla así, aunque últimamente a esas que tienen los bolsillos enfrentados se las llama "canguros".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## susantash

Acá en uruguay a la de Homero Simpson se le llama camiseta. Simplemente con decir camiseta ya se entiende que es ropa interior. A la que tiene mangas y es de colores se le llama Remera.


----------



## veruscio

Hace tiempo que vengo con este dilema y me da gusto encontrar un hilo aquí sobre esto. Hago mis aportes.

La palabra "remera", utilizada en la Argentina, no figura como tal en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española. Esto es algo que tenemos que tener en cuenta los argentinos.

Aviador, decís que allá la llaman polera a nuestra "remera". Esto es muy interesante, ya que aquí, al menos en Buenos Aires, llamamos "polera" a una prenda de abrigo (preferentemente de lana u otro material abrigado) con mangas y cuello medio o alto. Algo así.

Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## Peón

Creo que "remera" es de uso relativamente moderno en la Argentina. Antes, sólo "camiseta". Hasta hace algunos años (20?)  a nadie se le hubiese ocurrido decir "remera de fútbol", no hubiese sonado demasiado "masculino", por decirlo de alguna forma . 
Yo, como buen viejo, sigo diciendo "camiseta".


----------



## Colchonero

En España se usa camiseta; pero los periodistas deportivos, esa extraña raza, a menudo dicen elástica o zamarra en sus retransmisiones.


----------



## ricardofelipe

¿No era que todos hablábamos el mismo idioma? 
La mayor parte de las palabras mencionadas es nueva para mí. Incluso eso de llamar chaleco a todo (excepto al chaleco je je) me resulto sorprendente.
Muy interesantes los aportes.


----------



## goossen

Acá en Paraguay le decimos *remera* a la que tiene mangas y a la otra *camisilla* o *musculosa*.

Las de fútbol también son remeras, o casacas en el ambito "profesional" (me refiero a los periodistas deportivos).


----------



## goossen

Algo similar pasa con la *pollera* (falda que usan las mujeres). En España podría sonar un poco gracioso; y para nosotros es lo más normal.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Yo he escuchado playeras por zapatos deportivos de playa. Como camisa o camiseta nunca oí eso de playera. 

Luego la camisa es la que lleva botones y la camiseta no lleva botones. No sé si habrá alguna otra diferencia.


----------



## cacarulo

veruscio said:


> La palabra "remera", utilizada en la Argentina, no figura como tal en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española. Esto es algo que tenemos que tener en cuenta los argentinos.


Sin embargo, aparece en la primera y en la segunda edición del _Diccionario del habla de los argentinos_, de la Academia Argentina de Letras,


----------



## veruscio

cacarulo said:


> Sin embargo, aparece en la primera y en la segunda edición del _Diccionario del habla de los argentinos_, de la Academia Argentina de Letras,



Hola, Cacarulo. No lo sabía. Es un buen dato. Ese es un diccionario que quiero sumar a mi haber. 

Digo que los argentinos tenemos que tener en cuenta que "remera" con esa acepción no figura en el DRAE porque el resto de los lectores (léase no argentinos), a menos que cuenten con el diccionario que mencionás, no van a entender la palabra. Esto vale, especialmente, para las traducciones.

Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## Kaxgufen

Creo que nadie mencionó la chomba, que es como una remera con cuello volcado hacia afuera y dos o tres botones. Generalmente tiene mangas cortas.


----------



## Minnie121728

Aqui en Republica Dominicana, le llamamos "Poloshirts", a esas que llevan manga y "Franela", a las que se usan debajo de una camisa o de un mismo Poloshirt, que lleve cuello, no importa si tienen mangas o no, ya que se usan normalmente debajo...


----------



## jorgema

Kaxgufen said:


> Creo que nadie mencionó la chomba, que es como una remera con cuello volcado hacia afuera y dos o tres botones. Generalmente tiene mangas cortas.




Vaya, eso parece ser lo que en el Perú se llama "polo (con) cuello camisero" o "polo con cuello" y a veces también 'camiseta'. 
La camiseta de mangas cortas y sin cuello es un _polo_. Creo que antes se usaba llamar 'camiseta' a la que se llevaba como ropa interior, debajo de la camisa, pero modernamente esa diferencia ya me parece que se ha perdido (mi madre siempre me hacía hincapié de ponerme siempre una camiseta debajo de la camisa escolar, pero a mis sobrinos yo les digo que se pongan un polo).


----------



## utrerana

falbala84 said:


> Si os digo cómo se llaman en Sevilla (y provincia), flipáis... Aquí a casi todo se le llama chaleco. Tenemos chalecos de tirantas, de manga corta, de manga larga, de lana, de algodón... y a los chalecos chalecos (los que se ponen sobre las camisas) les llamamos chalequillos. Las camisas son las de botones (esas se libran de llamarse chalecos) y si acaso, jerséys los de lana. Las camisetas son o bien las interiores o si acaso las de manga corta. Pero definitivamente la prenda así de algodón, no muy gorda y de manga larga es un chaleco de manga larga (curiosa paradoja).


Pues además de todo eso, como buena sevillana, yo uso también eso de " camiseta de hombros comidos" que sienta muy bien a las mujeres, que se la ponen los jugadores de baloncesto cuando juegan y los tipos estos de doble ancho de ropero empotrado de gimnasio para lucir los musculitos, pero que a diferencia con los jugadores de baloncestos, esos se las ponen pero que muy pegaitas para lucirse y pavonearse mejor.
Por cierto, en Sevilla también usamos lo de " mas corto de que la manga un chaleco" porque hay chalecos de mangas cortas jejejejejeje.
Un saludo.
AHHHHH voy a poner una foto pero no se si saldrá:http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0&tx=41&ty=35
( ¡Soy más corta que la manga un chaleco!)


----------



## jorgema

Por cierto, que a la que visten los futbolistas (y en general, los deportistas) las llamamos formalmente en el Perú "camisetas", tanto que hasta se dice "hay que sudar la camiseta" para indicar que hay que poner todo el empeño y el esfuerzo en la competición, y se habla del "intercambio de camisetas" después del partido. 
Pero en lenguaje familiar, todo es 'polo'.


----------



## Kaxgufen

...y al buzo con mangas largas, cuello camisero (gracias Jorgema) y cierre relámpago corto en lugar de dos o tres botones, hace unos cincuenta años atrás mi abuela le decía "rompeviento".


----------



## mirx

Kaxgufen said:


> Creo que nadie mencionó la chomba, que es como una remera con cuello volcado hacia afuera y dos o tres botones. Generalmente tiene mangas cortas.


¿Una camiseta tipo polo?


----------



## Syleth Angx

Vaya, con tantos nombres que tienen y que se usan en distintos lugares, ya ni sé cómo llamarlas :S, y en realidad muchas veces he visto cómo otras personas también se confunden al nombrarlas. En todo caso, creo que las que he oído que son más comprensibles para la mayoría serían: 

Camisa: Con botones por delante, y de manga larga o de manga corta 
Franelilla (a veces también llamada camiseta): Sin mangas, ligera, y hasta de ropa interior.
Camiseta/Franela: de manga corta, sin botones, simple.

Y otra con la que tengo dudas es "Blusa" que no ví  nombrada por acá. En Venezuela, yo le llamaría blusa a una prenda (femenina, casi siempre algo elegante) de vestir para el torso.


----------



## Kaxgufen

mirx said:


> ¿Una camiseta tipo polo?



Es que no sé a qué le llaman polo!
Te diria que pusieras "chomba" en un buscador de imágenes.
Y por aquí la camiseta es una prenda de ropa interior.


----------



## pelus

Camiseta de tiras o musculosa.

Remera ( con mangas , sin cuello agregado ).   Y chomba con cuello y dos o tres botones con ojales delante , en una abertura hasta mitad del pecho -

Camiseta , prenda interior , con mangas cortas o mangas largas .


----------



## Kaxgufen

Blusa es una prenda corta de telas livianas, generalmente femenina. Como la ropa femenina es muy variada en aspecto, te diría que todo aquello que se distinga de una camisa y lleve botones y una mujer dentro es una blusa. También podría considerarse blusa la prenda de verano de los campesinos rusos o cosacos, por ser suelta y ancha de mangas...en fin.


----------



## cacarulo

pelus said:


> Camiseta de tiras o musculosa.
> 
> Remera ( con mangas , sin cuello agregado ). Y chomba con cuello y dos o tres botones con ojales delante , en una abertura hasta mitad del pecho -
> 
> Camiseta , prenda interior , con mangas cortas o mangas largas .


 
Sólo para molestar  agrego que también hay remeras sin mangas, que se llaman así: remera sin mangas.


----------



## pelus

cacarulo said:


> Sólo para molestar  agrego que también hay remeras sin mangas, que se llaman así: remera sin mangas.



Buena acotación .  

Esas remeras sin mangas que eran de uso frecuente entre las mujeres , ya son prendas de uso corriente entre los hombres también .


----------



## mirx

Kaxgufen said:


> Es que no sé a qué le llaman polo!
> Te diria que pusieras "chomba" en un buscador de imágenes.
> Y por aquí la camiseta es una prenda de ropa interior.


Pues lo puse y es lo que me resultó. No soy alguien que de promoción gratis pero me parece que la insignia del cocodrilo es la más famosa marca de camisetas polo.


----------



## Lemsi12

Pues aquí en Cuba se le dice camiseta solamente


----------



## tatianamartins

¡Hola, lineaadicional!

Y las camisetas que llevan los futbolistas y aficionados, ¿también se conocen como camisetas en México? ¿O serían camisas / playeras?

¡Muchas gracias!

¡Saludos!


----------



## taquirari

Hola a todos acá en Bolivia le llamamos POLERA a eso que en Perú le llaman "polo", en Argentina "ramera", en méxico "playera"...
De ahí que tenemos:
Polera manga corta
Polera manga larga
Polera con cuello(cuello tipo camisa de oficinista)
Solera (ésta no sé compararla. Les digo que es una polera sin mangas o una polera con tres cuellos en lugar de mangas. Se usa cuando hace calor para la playa, la piscina... para mostrar los brazos, músculos, en fin para solearse.
También tenemos la camisa(formal, varón), la blusa(camisa de mujer), camiseta(deportiva), casaca(camisa de carnaval)
Ropa de invierno: chompa, chamarra, abrigo etc. Nos cheque!!!.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Buenas:

Me sirvo de este tema para consultar una duda.

El siguiente personaje, ¿lleva camisa o camiseta?

http://www.google.es/imgres?q=princ...KART6SWK8rMhAelp8i_Ag&zoom=1&biw=1024&bih=627


Posdata: La camisa normalmente es la de botones de arriba abajo y la camiseta no lleva botones, pero no sé si entraría en la definición de algunas de estas dos opciones. Parece que algunos botones sí lleva la camisa del personaje o al menos está abierta por arriba pero no es una camisa actual desde luego. Es una foto que encontré y no encuentro forma de describir la prenda blanca que lleva cubriendo su torso.

Gracias.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Cartagena (España) mi abuela, que nació en el año 1900 y las señoras de su edad, a la camiseta interior con tirantes las llamaban "elástica de espor(t)".

Saludos


----------



## elnickestalibre

PACOALADROQUE said:


> En Cartagena (España) mi abuela, que nació en el año 1900 y las señoras de su edad, a la camiseta interior con tirantes las llamaban "elástica de espor(t)".
> 
> Saludos



Pero la camisa de la foto no lleva tirantes. Igual puede ser camisa a secas pero no lo sé.


----------



## forsman

Siguen siendo un poco diferente


----------



## macame

PACOALADROQUE said:


> En Cartagena (España) mi abuela, que nació en el año 1900 y las señoras de su edad, a la camiseta interior con tirantes las llamaban "elástica de espor(t)".
> 
> Saludos


Pues la mía que nació en Galicia en 1910, a todas las camisetas interiores les llamaba elástic*o*s (de manga corta/larga o sin mangas).
¿Nadie ha mencionado aún niqui? 
Me acabo de llevar una sorpresa para mí un niqui/niki es una camiseta de manga corta y con cuello redondo pero según el diccionario es un polo .


----------



## jazmin1492

Camisa y Camiseta, playera las que tienen estampados llamativos por ejemplo las que se usan para ir a la playa muy floreadas o coloridas, el mismo nombre lo dice ¨playera¨, a las que no tienen mangas sólo decimos camiseta sin mangas, para la prenda femenina blusa, blusa de tirantes


----------



## forsman

Si hay una camiseta de fútbol, sobre la firma de la celebridad, que es lo bueno que es


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia, para cubrir el torso:
Franela: Ropa interior de tirantas o tirantes, hecha de material absorbente, que también se llama franela. 
Camiseta: Con mangas cortas, con o sin cuello, y ocasionalmente botones pero solo en el cuello. La camiseta sin cuello se puede usar como ropa interior, si es de material absorbente. Con cuello es la usada en muchos deportes de equipo o individuales.
Camisilla. Así se llama en algunas partes a la camiseta sin cuello usada como ropa interior. 
Camisa. Cubierta formal del torso, con mangas largas o cortas, cuello y botones delanteros en toda su altura. Puede llevar uno o dos bolsillos a la altura del pecho.
Se confecciona en infinidad de materiales absorbentes o no. (lino, poliester, algodón). Si se usa como única cubierta del torso y es de colores vivos y mangas cortas, se denomina *guayabera.
*Blusa. Es una camisa hecha de material muy delicado (seda, encaje, canutillo) y puede llevar adornos y fantasías (presillas, fruncidos, lentejuelas). Generalmente la usan las mujeres, pero no en forma exclusiva.
Paradójicamente, también se denomina blusa o bata a la ropa de trabajo de infinidad de oficios: médicos, almacenistas, empacadores. En este caso es una camisa larga (hasta las rodillas), de mangas largas, hecha de materiales resistentes y de color adecuado al oficio. 
No he oído usar por acá los nombre de remera ni playera, aunque son fáciles de entender.

 .


----------



## Señor K

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> En Chile, las _camisetas_ que son ropa interior se llaman simplemente _camisetas_. Sus variantes son: _camiseta de mangas largas_, _camiseta de mangas cortas_, _camiseta sin mangas_.
> Las que se usan por fuera se llaman _polera_, seguramente porque alguien, hace mucho, encontró que era el tipo de prenda que se usaba para jugar polo. También tiene sus variantes como la anterior (a riesgo de aburrirlos): _polera de mangas largas_, _polera de mangas cortas_, _polera sin mangas_.
> No sería raro que eso de _polera_ hubiera llegado de algún otro país de Hispanoamérica donde yo sé que se dice también _polo_.
> Aquella otra prenda, con capucha o no, la que en Argentina llaman _buzo_, y que se usa en las estaciones más frías o en las noches de playa en verano o para hacer deporte, se llama aquí _polerón_ (no nos complicamos por aquí, ¿verdad?).
> A propósito, la que usan los deportistas (como los jugadores de fútbol) se llama también aquí, como en Hispanoamérica en general, _camiseta_.
> Saludos



Hago mi aporte.
Si bien todo lo que dijo Aviador es correcto, eso se aplica más que nada la zona central (y como "Santiago es Chile"...).
Yo recuerdo, en mi epoca de niñez criado en Arica -para los que no saben, la ciudad más al norte de nuestro país-, por lo menos hace 30 años se le llamaba a la camiseta sin mangas *"polera de manga choca"*, seguramente alguna referencia un tanto altiplana. De hecho, me chocó cuando me vine a Santiago que no se le llamara así... 
Esperaba que algún hermano peruano o boliviano me ayudara con esta definición, pero... apareció Erasmo_Galeno con este post:



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> En Perú, *polo* (que es de manga corta, puede ser con cuello tipo camisa, cuello redondo o en V). También se usa aquí *polera* para referirse a un *polo de manga larga.*
> *Camiseta* sólo se usa aquí para los polos de material sintético que se utilizan para algún deporte como el fútbol, vóley, etc.
> Para las camisetas de tirantes, decimos *bivirí.*
> 
> *bivirí**.*
> (De BVD, marca reg.).
> *1. *m._ Perú._ Camiseta interior masculina.



¿Alguien que me apoye? ¿o ya no se le conoce así a las poleras sin mangas?


----------



## tusi

Yo no llevo tanto en Perú y siempre he escuchado la versión "bivirí" o también (y es la versión que yo uso) "bividí" (más cercano a la marca reg. de la que procede).

En Lima ese término ("polera de manga choca") no lo he escuchado. Puede que en la zona altiplánica o en Tacna (en la zona de frontera con Chile) se use, pero no tengo datos al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

En Tenerife, a las camisetas de tirantes que llevan las chicas las llaman camisetas de asillas.


----------



## jorgema

Señor K said:


> Hago mi aporte.
> Si bien todo lo que dijo Aviador es correcto, eso se aplica más que nada la zona central (y como "Santiago es Chile"...).
> Yo recuerdo, en mi epoca de niñez criado en Arica -para los que no saben, la ciudad más al norte de nuestro país-, por lo menos hace 30 años se le llamaba a la camiseta sin mangas *"polera de manga choca"*, seguramente alguna referencia un tanto altiplana. De hecho, me chocó cuando me vine a Santiago que no se le llamara así...
> Esperaba que algún hermano peruano o boliviano me ayudara con esta definición, pero... apareció Erasmo_Galeno con este post:
> 
> ¿Alguien que me apoye? ¿o ya no se le conoce así a las poleras sin mangas?



Nunca escuché ese término. Polo es la camiseta de manga corta; a un _polo sin mangas_ se lo llama así o también, a veces, _polo manga cero_. El bivirí o bividí no es un simple polo o camiseta interior, como dice la definición del DRAE, sino una camiseta de tirantes.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Solo aportar que aquello, lo que sea, que no tenga mangas, no lo llamamos por aquí "lo que sea de tirant*e*s", sino "lo que sea de tirant*a*s".
Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile las que van debajo de la ropa, sean como sean: camiseta.
Las que van por fuera, sean como sean: polera, y si es gruesa, polerón; eso incluye modelos con cierre, sin cierre, con capucha, sin capucha, con cuello redondo, con cuello en V, manga recta, manga raglan, manga tres cuartos, tela sintética, algodón, piqué, etc, etc, etc...
A las sin mangas, esas con un par de tirantes, se les suele llamar también "musculosa" pero es un término poco comùn, basta con los términos anteriores para denominarla también.
La mujeres a cualquier cosa que se pongan encima, salvo que tenga botones y sea muy formal: polera.
Resumiendo, con polera, polerón y camiseta, se puede sobrevivir muy bien en Chile, ya pueden decir que hablan el dialecto local.
_


----------



## El Gracitano

Por acá: 
Camisas: manga corta y con cuello, manga larga y con cuello.
Franela : con mangas
Franelilla, camiseta o guardasudor: sin mangas
Playera: ya sea franelas o camisas con dibujos estampados, con o sin cuello(manga corta).
Armilla*: franela blanca de algodón.
(*) Armilla: palabra usada exclusivamente en el ámbito militar(que yo sepa)


----------

